# Blues off Gulf Shores?



## reecer (Jun 25, 2012)

I am new to surf fishing and was curious. Was told blues are running off Gulf Shores beach. What bait would one use and do they put up a good fight?
Thanks


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

yes they are there....also in orange beach pass. almost anything will catch them. from spoons to cut bait. i could not keep them off my line when i had baby threadfins on 2 weeks ago also caught a few on bull minnows...... and yes they fight!!


----------



## reecer (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the reply planning on hitting the beach Saturday hope hit land some fish. I still have a lot to learn about salt water fishing. 
Thanks for the info


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

go to the pier,,,,most everyone there will help you learn how it is done...you will learn much more than just trying it by yourself... bull minnows on a fishfinder/carolina rig around the pier pilings from the bathrooms to the beach if you want to catch flounders!


----------

